# Where can i find a circlip for the rear axle?



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm rebooting a stock axle, got the swift boot kit but it didnt' come with a circlip. Where can I find one that will fit? Kawie only has them if you buy their boot, not sold seperately


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I pick them up from a guy that I know locally.... Both stock and gorilla clips. If you can't find any before tuesday let me know, I'm going by his place to pick up some clutch springs, belt and a few other odds and ends....I'll grab ya a couple clips and stick em in the mail.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i went to the auto parts and got one the same thickness but a little bigger and ground it down and made the size i needed on 2 axles no problems yet


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! I got it figured out.

This is a temp fix.. Broke a inner stock joint a few years ago and boot tore and messed up another stock rear but the outer, so I put the good joints together to make one working axle till I get a rhino. Couldn't find a banding tool at any atv shops or auto parts stores so I used HD zip ties and they seem to be just fine for what I put together. In fact I think they'll hold up just as good as the clamps for a few years. 

Thanks for the replies. I ended up going to a local atv shop and we found a few in his stash that fit. $2 for a handfull of them. bike is back together and by the way.... These swift boots fit perfect and seem tougher than both rhino and gorilla boots. Great buy for 11bucks!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

texan, ive used zip ties on many axles. they are all still holding. if you have the zip tie tool, you got no worries. heck. u can get them tight enough without it but i definitely like tightening them with the tool.

if anyone is wondering about the tool this is it. 8 bucks at harbor freight


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been running my right front axle with zip tied auto zone universal boot for over a year with no issues... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

X3... Zip Ties FTW. I eventually bought a banding tool & some extra metal bands to keep on hand but... now I dont need either


----------

